
Things Every Developer Should Know About Localization (l10n) - khrystyna_
https://blog.crowdin.com/2018/09/04/5-things-every-developer-should-know-about-localization/
======
ravensraven
I think am the only one who hates when the soft I love comes in local
language. It just does not fit!!!

------
hackerman-2018
Nice article.

